# Astonishing results from a specific brand of digestive enzymes, I'm practically in shock.



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Disclaimer: I'm not associated with this company whatsoever, think of this as a review

My Background: I've been dealing with IBS-A for 15months or so. Finally found my way into the SCD diet and have been somewhat stable the last 4 months (SCD was a huge breakthrough for me). Stable however is not to say "normal". I have been happy to not go too far into D or C but my gut still hasn't felt 100% right. I also have anxiety issues which can set off a day or 2 episode of mild D (this happens every 10-12 days or so). Anyway, I'm sticking to my plan and as usual dip in for another round of research on IBS. I come across someone who has identical symptoms to me and has basically had full resolution of issues. This peaked my interest so we had an exchange. They ask me how old I am and I say 40, then they say yup... digestive enzyme issue when some people hit 40 they just don't produce enough enzymes. They claim digestive enzymes cured them completely. At first I thought bah, I tried digestive enzymes with no results. Turns out the enzymes I tried consisted of roughly 4-5 enzymes. They referred me to a brand that contains 13 enzymes in a highly potent delivery system. This brand:

www.enzymedica.com/store/Digest-Gold-Probiotics

I take a lot of probiotics aside from this but figured I would opt for the enzymes + probiotics product anyway.

Well I am 3 days in and am absolutely stunned out of my mind at the difference in my symptoms. From the first pill until now life has changed big time. I take 1 pill with each meal. For the last 3 months even though stable I would eat and feel food in my belly for up to 3hrs, as if things just were not moving along. Not like eating to much, more like feeling food wasn't being digested properly. After taking one of these pills with every meal 45mins-1hr later I feel nothing in my gut, as if I have an empty stomach! It's the best feeling and a feeling I forgot even existed, but it reminds me of what I used to feel like pre-IBS (normal!). Also, before IBS my stools would be nice type 3/4, float initially and sink -something I have not seen in 15 months. This morning that's what I got for the first time in 15 months. Wait there is more. If I eat baked chicken I always get refluxy an hour afterwards GONE, no more reflux (have had baked chicken 3 days in a row without a single hint of reflux). If I eat ground beef mince, usually always moderate reflux afterwards GONE, lying in bed at night typically mild reflux so I must sleep on my left side to prevent it GONE. I'm so blown away by my improvements yesterday we went out to eat (something I never do). I cheated and had crepes filled with whip cream, banana and chocolate then a small apple and strawberry pie. Typically 2hrs after such a cheat I am bloated and regretting it, I just know I'll have a bad day on the toilet when I wake up tomorrow. Nope, 2hrs later I felt like I had an empty stomach and no bloating. It was like I never had IBS.

So, all I can say for now is so far so good and I hope I have found my silver bullet (good diet, stress reduction, exercise, probitoics and these enzymes). This says to me that all digestive enzymes are not created equal. I tried two well known brands at the health shop with zero effect. I truly hope this helps someone else with similar symptoms to me.

One happy dude right now


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Another great day, feeling more normal than ever. I'll keep updating. This morning straight to the toilet again after waking for another perfect type4 stool. Before my IBS this is how I was, first thing in the morning like clockwork. I haven't been this way in over a year.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Prescription pancreatic enzymes may work for bloating (at least in a small study they did) so digestive enzymes over the counter with those kinds of enzyme (rather than papaya or other plant enzymes) do seem to help some people.

Finding the right probiotic for your system can also sometimes be a big help.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm beginning to think there should almost be a new class of IBS: IBS-D, IBS-C, IBS-A and IBS-E (enzyme deficiency). It seems my year+ of IBS could have simply been side effects from an enzyme deficiency. I speculate those approaching 40 or older could be IBS-E and the 'right' multi-digestive enzyme could put you right. It's early days but in over a year I have never reacted so positively to anything I've tried and I've tried just about everything. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Enzymes also serve as regulatory molecules in addition to their more well known breaking down food, and that may be why the animal ones help more than the plant ones.

We aren't plants, so we don't respond to plant enzymes as regulatory signals like we wouldn't ones that are like the ones we make and use as signals.


----------



## Bet Sobon (Jul 2, 2013)

puke, they are all related. It all starts in the stomach. I've had success with HCL (which is stomach acid) and some enzymes. If you digest the food properly, it will not cause problems later on. It also will not ferment in your stomach and make you bloated and allow bacteria to grow in your small inestines.

I find the HCL along with avoiding gluten and FODMAPS has ended 99% of my IBS issues.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm using Now papaya enzymes:

http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Products-by-Category/Digestive-Support/Papaya-Enzyme-180-Lozenges.htm#.UdQqivm9CSo

So, these won't be any good?

After a couple of weeks I see no improvements concerning my constipation, they do make me feel like food digests easier though.


----------



## Bet Sobon (Jul 2, 2013)

For constipation you should try taking some Magnesium Glycinate (make sure it's Glycinate) and some prebiotics with bifidobacterium in them. That is what will feed the good bacteria in your colon to move things along.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Bing said:


> I'm using Now papaya enzymes:
> 
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Products-by-Category/Digestive-Support/Papaya-Enzyme-180-Lozenges.htm#.UdQqivm9CSo
> 
> ...


Hi, no this will not be any good. I've been down this road and tried 2 other brands. One only had a couple of enzymes another had 4-5 enzymes. They didn't do anything. It was only when I got this specific brand with 14 enzymes that my life completely changed. As a follow up, I am still cured since taking one of these pills with each meal. I have even added another 10 food items to my diet which I could not eat before and continue to return to a normal diet. A word of advice though is keep your meals regular sized if only taking one pill, if you think you are going to have a huge meal (appetizer, mains, desert, etc) then take 2. I have had completely normal perfect bowel movements since taking this stuff and my stomach feels normal. I continue to be amazed and on the verge of tears if I contemplate how this has given me my life back. People don't have much to lose in trying it. I suspect it's the total suite of enzymes and their patented delivery system that has resolved my issues. Life is good again!


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, human guinea pig tonight, putting the enzymes to the ultimate test. Went out to eat for a family dinner and didn't hold back..

I took one enzyme pill at the start of the meal. The meal was massive, a Turkish lamb & chicken doner dish, plate was full of rice, tabouli, salads and marinated meats, humus, etc. I ate 3 pita breads with this along with yogurts and humus. 75% through the meal took a 2nd enzyme pill to be safe and kept on going. Finished the meal and at that point felt I should not push my luck, it was a huge portion. Decided to take down some desert I split a chocolate cake and ice cream with my wife. I left feeling way full, this was 2hrs ago and I am feeling GREAT. My stomach is as flat as a board. I easy consumed about 10 items that only weeks ago would have already had me bloated and heading for a big day of D when I wake up. I'll report back tomorrow on how "the day after" goes. As I feel so awesome right now I think I might be fine tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Bet Sobon said:


> For constipation you should try taking some Magnesium Glycinate (make sure it's Glycinate) and some prebiotics with bifidobacterium in them. That is what will feed the good bacteria in your colon to move things along.


Thanks, will shop for these today.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

pukekonz said:


> Hi, no this will not be any good. I've been down this road and tried 2 other brands. One only had a couple of enzymes another had 4-5 enzymes. They didn't do anything. It was only when I got this specific brand with 14 enzymes that my life completely changed. As a follow up, I am still cured since taking one of these pills with each meal. I have even added another 10 food items to my diet which I could not eat before and continue to return to a normal diet. A word of advice though is keep your meals regular sized if only taking one pill, if you think you are going to have a huge meal (appetizer, mains, desert, etc) then take 2. I have had completely normal perfect bowel movements since taking this stuff and my stomach feels normal. I continue to be amazed and on the verge of tears if I contemplate how this has given me my life back. People don't have much to lose in trying it. I suspect it's the total suite of enzymes and their patented delivery system that has resolved my issues. Life is good again!


Thanks, gonna have to order these online as stores over here don't carry the Enzymedica brand.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a quick follow up after the major cheat. All is well, had a good "day after"


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Another update. Still going strong with these enzymes. I continue to introduce more foods without issue (just yesterday alone I added kiwi fruit, melon, a rice medley consisting of 3 wild rice varieties). I am also starting to have some of my wife's cooking again. Morning toilet is still going great. One thing I noticed is when having a huge meal it is best to take an enzyme pill at the beginning and one midway through. But -this is cool... I forgot to do this a couple times and still felt like I ate too much 2hrs later in spite of taking 1 pill with the meal. So if this happens I just take another enzyme pill 2hrs later with a glass of water and everything settles down within 30 minutes, my gut then feels nice and clear with nothing in it.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, ran out of my regular enzymes stock, so I finally ordered, REALLY expensive as they don't sell these overhere.

Will be in the mail any day now, can't wait to try.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm still going strong with them  I ordered a ton of them after shopping around for the best deal. I got like 3 bottles of the version + probiotics, and 3 big 200 count bottles of the regular variety. I take 2 of the probiotic versions a day and 3-4 of the regulars. They are awesome for cheating, for example 3pm today my kid brought home some b-day cake.. no problem i popped an enzyme, had the cake and no issues at all (before I would bloat up like a balloon). I don't go anywhere without these things.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

pukekonz said:


> I'm still going strong with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how long after you started taking them did you see any results?


----------



## TheFreeman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi,

My Avast antivirus reported a threat from the webpage linked in the top post.

Here is the summary:

http://www.avast.com/en-ca/lp-fr-virus-alert?p_ext=chrome&utm_campaign=Virus_alert&utm_source=prg_fav_80_0&utm_medium=prg_systray&utm_content=.%2Ffa%2Fen-ca%2Fvirus-alert-default&p_vir=HTML:Iframe-BAV%20[Trj]&p_prc=C:\Program%20Files\Internet%20Explorer\iexplore.exe&p_obj=http://www.enzymedica.com/store/Digest-Gold-Probiotics&p_var=.%2Ffa%2Fen-ca%2Fvirus-alert-default&p_elm=7&p_lex=279&p_lid=en-ca&p_lng=en&p_lqa=0&p_lqe=0&p_lst=0&p_lsu=24&p_pro=0&p_bld=chrome&p_vep=8&p_ves=0&p_vbd=1489&p_hid=51c910f3-07bb-4372-a579-4084228e5229

Be careful.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally got them!

Will report back after taking them for a week or so.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool, good luck with them. I tend to take 1 with every meal and largeish snack. If I am having a big meal out i take one at start of meal and one midway through meal. Everyone is different.. some need 1/2 pill per meal some need 2-3 per meal. The main thing is don't take them on an empty stomach before eating.. take them directly at the start or during the meal.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

pukekonz said:


> Cool, good luck with them. I tend to take 1 with every meal and largeish snack. If I am having a big meal out i take one at start of meal and one midway through meal. Everyone is different.. some need 1/2 pill per meal some need 2-3 per meal. The main thing is don't take them on an empty stomach before eating.. take them directly at the start or during the meal.


Thanks!

One day in... I can feel stuff bubbling, hope it's not coincidental.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, they DO work well but I'm allergic to them.

I think the probiotics are the problem:

http://vitamins.lovetoknow.com/nutritional-supplements/allergic-reaction-probiotics

One 180 bottle up for sale! lol


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Bing said:


> Ok, they DO work well but I'm allergic to them.
> 
> I think the probiotics are the problem:
> 
> ...


I did have a slight reaction in the early days so I cut back to 1/4 pill at each meal and gradually built up from there. I seem totally fine with them now.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

pukekonz said:


> I did have a slight reaction in the early days so I cut back to 1/4 pill at each meal and gradually built up from there. I seem totally fine with them now.


Ok, will try that as well, thanks!

What type of reaction did you have?


----------



## Ulu (Aug 26, 2013)

TheFreeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Avast antivirus reported a threat from the webpage linked in the top post.
> 
> ...


My antivirus program also found a threat from that product link, (Note: I am running a Firefox browser with AVG protection, while it looks like TheFreeman is running IE with Avast! protection.)


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Strange you got a warning. It's likely a bad web design/hosting issue on their part, this is a well known company..


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't do these bombs! lol

They give me anxiety and palpitations still.

I suspect it's the probiotic part not the enzymes.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a data point to add here. I have severe chronic IBS-D and out of desperation tried this brand (even though I've tried multiple probiotics & digestive enzymes without luck in the past). I've been on them for a week and I think if anything they've probably made my D worse. So to the OP thanks for sharing your story, and I wish you continued success, but they didn't work at all for me. The search continues (10 years and counting).


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Bing said:


> Can't do these bombs! lol
> They give me anxiety and palpitations still.
> I suspect it's the probiotic part not the enzymes.


I know this is a couple of months old, but I don't believe the anxiety / palpitations were due to the probiotics. I have the same reaction with enzymes. I've tried Source Naturals Daily Enzymes as well as Rainbow Light's Enzymes, and both give me the same feeling. They do seem to help slightly however, so I keep taking them. Just one at lunch, and half of one at dinner. I open them up, dump half out, and re-assemble the capsule. Sometimes the one I take at dinner effects me a little harder than I'd like. I sometimes have trouble sleeping some nights with them.

I did just order the Enzymedica Digest Gold + Probiotics to try out. They're supposed to be much much stronger, so I'm a bit nervous, but we'll see.
I ordered today, so I should have them sometimes this week.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I still use them with good success. I recently tried Thorne Research Bio-Gest and they did not agree with me at all. I stick to 1 digest gold with each feed, sometime 1.5-2 pills


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

pukekonz said:


> I still use them with good success. I recently tried Thorne Research Bio-Gest and they did not agree with me at all. I stick to 1 digest gold with each feed, sometime 1.5-2 pills


any feedback on continued success?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I just ordered 500 more from Amazon, but the non-probiotic variety. I still take 1 with each meal.  I know they don't help some but they definitely help me big time. I have a thread here about being cured with Symprove, so I no longer have IBS. I'm not ready to make a leap yet and discard the enzymes though because I think it's better to have some aid in digesting my food regardless of IBS being gone. A bit of help in digestion may ultimately prevent the IBS from ever coming back and help me maintain a healthy gut.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

flitwit said:


> I know this is a couple of months old, but I don't believe the anxiety / palpitations were due to the probiotics. I have the same reaction with enzymes. I've tried Source Naturals Daily Enzymes as well as Rainbow Light's Enzymes, and both give me the same feeling. They do seem to help slightly however, so I keep taking them. Just one at lunch, and half of one at dinner. I open them up, dump half out, and re-assemble the capsule. Sometimes the one I take at dinner effects me a little harder than I'd like. I sometimes have trouble sleeping some nights with them.
> 
> I did just order the Enzymedica Digest Gold + Probiotics to try out. They're supposed to be much much stronger, so I'm a bit nervous, but we'll see.
> I ordered today, so I should have them sometimes this week.


You get anxiety as well?

So you think it's the enzymes?

Just enzymes don't give me anxiety / palpitations.

Any reaction to Digest Gold?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

How are we ever going to learn about our colons if we keep buying things from the chemist? We shouldn't be buying anything at all. Every day our colon is telling us things but if we bombard ourselves with medications, enzymes etc how can we learn through all these mixed messages? You and your colon are the one organism, and we should be taking a more holistic approach. I believe my colon is logical, but I don't understand its thinking yet. My colon has reasons for doing what it does and shares my history (unfortunately) so I don't believe its processes are random. The difficulty is getting into its brain and that's the hardest thing to do. Our colons probably provide hundreds of clues daily as to why we experience our symptoms. Often you come across things by accident. Sometimes out of the blue you'll experience the best day you've ever had, and you won't know why. You'll log your diet and daily routines in your diary and work backwards, to figure it out. Maybe you had a very early dinner. Maybe no alcohol. Wouldn't it be better if you had taken no medication at all so that all you need to figure out is the relationship between you, your colon and your diet?


----------



## roothead1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi! I know this is an old post, but had a question about the enzyme deficiency. I used to be able to eat/drink dairy products, have greasy hamburgers, and drink beer just fine. I drank coffee, which gave me D, but it was like a year before I quit drinking it. Now I can't eat dairy, or eat a greasy hamburger without it bothering my stomach rather quickly. Alcohol doesn't bother me until the next day. Do you think all the D from the coffee killed the good bacteria and digestive enzymes in my stomach?


----------



## Stunet (Jul 14, 2014)

I have had some reduction in symptoms with pancreatic enzymes. I have had some mighty embarrassing episodes after eating at restaurants and have since taking Creon have been able to stave off the worst of the symptoms most of the time.

They need to be prescribed by a doctor. The brand I have been using is Creon.

They have not stopped the symptoms but have offered some relief.

https://www.creon.com/CFPatients/WhatIsCreon

I am not a doctor and I do not work for any pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Stunet (Jul 14, 2014)

roothead1 said:


> Hi! I know this is an old post, but had a question about the enzyme deficiency. I used to be able to eat/drink dairy products, have greasy hamburgers, and drink beer just fine. I drank coffee, which gave me D, but it was like a year before I quit drinking it. Now I can't eat dairy, or eat a greasy hamburger without it bothering my stomach rather quickly. Alcohol doesn't bother me until the next day. Do you think all the D from the coffee killed the good bacteria and digestive enzymes in my stomach?


If you kill all your intestinal bacteria it will come back naturally after a few weeks. Coffee and D from coffee will not kill bacteria.

You should see a Gastroenterologist and get a diagnosis as to what is causing your symptoms. It can be anything from gull bladder/pancreas issues (which causes enzyme deficiencies), plain old IBS or food allergies that developed as you got older.


----------

